

BranchOut Grew 2500% In January, Going From 10K To 250K Monthly Users - yoseph
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/02/branchout/

======
phlux
I dont use FB, but I do use Linkedin - however - the comparison that
Linkedin's 70 million users to FBs 600+MM users as seemingly a potential
threat/issue to Linkedin doesnt account for the quality of the userbase.

Linkedin's usefulness does not require me to waste hours a day on the site -
but it works perfectly to keep track of those who I want to keep track of.

I am sure that BranchOut will have a lot of users - but I don't think they
will carry the same weight in the industries I follow as linkedin.

